
Ask HN: What makes using new software tough - Anurag8701
I have seen people struggling with new software and changes in the software. What makes learning new software so tough?
======
new_guy
It's a good idea to get your software tested by someone else (third party,
beta testers etc) as developers we're usually blind to pain spots and think
things are 'obvious' that apparently really aren't!

------
caryd
Not considering UX. Accessibility problems. Getting used to the old way. Do
you have a specific example?

